# what are these rims?



## court_jester06 (Jul 13, 2010)

i saw these and liked em. the guy didnt say what kind they were so i thought yall would know.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks like VMR CSL Rep to me.


----------



## LS2Baaahad (Jun 30, 2010)

they are CSL VB3 wheels from vmrwheels.com commonly found on bmw's vw and audi's but they do look sexy on GTO's im thinking on buying me matted black


----------



## court_jester06 (Jul 13, 2010)

LS2Baaahad said:


> they are CSL VB3 wheels from vmrwheels.com commonly found on bmw's vw and audi's but they do look sexy on GTO's im thinking on buying me matted black


do you know what offset or anything like that would be good if i wanted to run 19's?


----------



## LS2Baaahad (Jun 30, 2010)

court_jester06 said:


> do you know what offset or anything like that would be good if i wanted to run 19's?


thats what im trying to find out. im thinking about running vmr wheels myself but not sure about the offset my best guess is too call a tire shop like discount or tire rack for some help.


----------

